# Photoshop template sizes



## Browni (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi,

I am trying to find out the sizes of the viewable area in a web browser, so i can create photoshop blank canvases to streamline my web dev processes. I find that the ones included with PS ie the 1024x768 , 640x800 and 800x600 don't view correctly. Unless I'm designing too big for the canvas?

Hope you can help,

Adam

PS: Example of what i mean: here created in PS CS with a 1024x768 canvas.


----------



## agusgriego (Apr 2, 2005)

The "safe" areas according to dreamweaver are:
760x420  for 800x600
795x460 for 832x624
955x600 for 1024x768

Although these are not 100% accurate, for example the limit before scrollbars appear in 800x600 is 776px wide ad about 460/500px in height (depending on browser toolbars, icon size, etc.)


----------



## mdnky (Apr 3, 2005)

It's hard to come up with and exact number, as each different browser/OS combo has quirks and features that make their 'preferred number' different.  Generally speaking, 720px to 740px is the max width I'd use for a site designed for an 800x600 screen.  

Lately, I've been using elastic designs that grow or shrink depending on the font sizes, with good results.  700px to 720px is the 'approximate base width equivalent' for those sites.  That sets a site up pretty good for 800 (no text size adjustment), 640 width screens (-1 text size in most browsers), 1024 screens (+1 text size in most browsers), and 1280 width (+2, +3 in most browsers).


----------

